# Tri Power Carb Question



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Evening All

The recently acquired '66 Tri-Power had a flaw. Apparently whomever rebuilt/reinstalled the out board carbs mixed them up.
The center carb was mechanically connected to the front carb instead of the rear. I am planning on correcting this, but was wondering if there are any differences (not counting the carb base) between these carbs? Do I simply remove entire carb assemblies and re-install, or do I need to remove the carb bodies from the base and reinstall?

The shop manual doesn't mention anything specific for the Tri-Power.

As always, Thanks to all who respond.

Omni:cheers


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

Aside from the throttle shafts being different as you mentioned, the only differences with the front and rear carbs is the part numbers, 7024178 front automatic, 7024179 rear automatic, 7025178 front manual transmission, and 7025179 rear manual. These numbers may or may not be stamped on the passenger side of the bowl for 1966. I have two sets of these carbs, one set is stamped with these numbers and date codes, the other set is not. The other difference is in the airhorns. The front airhorn has a small hole just below the air cleaner base that was fitted with a bleed off tube for the vacuum secondaries on the automatic carbs. On the manual transmission cars that bleed off tube had a rubber cap on it. The rear carb did not have this hole.


----------

